# Dry Storage for Catamarans?



## BamaJohn (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 21' Sea Cat and my assumption is no one offers dry storage due to issues picking up a catamaran with a forklift. If this is not the case, a referral in Orange Beach would be appreciated.



I would also be curious if people who use rack storage are happy with the experience overall, do you get in and out when you want, etc. About what does a 19-21' cost per month?



If I sell my Sea Cat I may buy a single hull and have thought dry storage might be a good solution...



Thanks in advance.



John


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I know both Daybreak and Harborview can handle cats here in Pensacola. I don't see why they couldn't do it in Orange Beach. You might checkout Sportsmans Marina. http://www.sportsmanmarina.com/rates.cfm


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not a problem. You will need a cradle or they can put it on foam blocks.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I know Holiday Harbor can pick them up. I used to run the big lift over there. You don't need a cradle either. The racks usually line up to where the boat sits on them just fine. All you have to do is give them a call and let them know when you want the boat in the water. No wait time unless it's a 4th of July weekend or Blue Angel weekend.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

a 21' sea cat? nice boat. isn't the beam on that like 9-10'? it might be tough finding dry storage for it since you have to worry about the width as well as what to do about the mast. the mast on that thing is probably 30' or more. you may be better off having it on a trailer and putting it in a storage yard. best of luck to ya in finding a place...


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *BamaJohn (7/19/2009)*I have a 21' Sea Cat and my assumption is no one offers dry storage due to issues picking up a catamaran with a forklift. If this is not the case, a referral in Orange Beach would be appreciated.
> 
> I would also be curious if people who use rack storage are happy with the experience overall, do you get in and out when you want, etc. About what does a 19-21' cost per month?
> 
> ...


Have thought about buyin a cat myself, can I ask why would you sell it in order to buy a single hull?


----------



## BamaJohn (Aug 10, 2008)

> *choppedliver (7/20/2009)*Have thought about buyin a cat myself, can I ask why would you sell it in order to buy a single hull?




Just struggling with the issue of being so far north and tired of towing a boat 250 miles. I was thinking mono to get it in a rack until I saw the monthly rate. :doh I had no idea it would run well north of $200 bucks. Now I'm looking at leaving it on the trailer around Foley and just deal with the boat launch issues. We've been staying on Dauphin Island and during the week there the boat launch is almost empty. The last time we were in OB/GS Cotton Bayou was bad and now I understand it is idle speed only all the way to the bridge? Any suggestions on better launches in the area would be welcome as well, I haven't spent any time in OB for several years.



I really like the boat although I have limited experience with other similar size boats. It fishes bigger than a pointed bow boat since it stays nearer square.










The gaff is about 3.5' to give you some idea of scale. It would do better with 90hp motors rather than the 60hp I have. It runs about 22-25mph depending on seas with 4 guys and gear. Slow coming up on plane and it could use a little more "umph" when running in a big following sea.



Bamachem - It is a center console power boat, sounds like you may be thinking of a sail boat...














Thanks to all for the help...



John


----------

